# Charlie Chat 9/8/03 Summary of NEW info



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

New info from the chat tonight:

8PSK module for 6000 $99 (free shipping with HD Pak subscription) OR FREE with annual subscription to HD Pak.

6000 with 8VSB and 8PSK modlules installed for $199 with 1 year subscription to AT50 plus HD Pak. Limit 1 receiver. Offer good from 9/16/03 to 10/31/03.

Dish 811 receiver $399 for receiver only. Current customer deals announced next month.

Anchorage Alaska locals launched August 28th minus NBC. 
Eugene Oregon locals launch Sept 25th.

Potential local markets coming in 2003 in Dish 500:
Bakersfield, CA
Santa Barbara, CA
Sherman Oaks, TX
Hartford, CT
Yakima, WA

Potential local markets coming October 16, 2003 on Superdish:
Albany, NY
Baltimore, MD
Boise, ID
Columbia, SC
Columbus, OH
Greensboro, NC
Memphis, TN
Richmond, VA
Wichita, KS

Potential local markets coming in 2003 on Superdish:
Charleston, WV
Champaign, IL
Chattanooga, TN
Columbia, MO
Dayton, OH
Duluth, MN
Evansville, IN
Fort Smith, AR
Green Bay, WI
Johnstown, PA
Lansing, MI
Madison, WI
Mobile, AL
Milwaukee, WI
Missoula, MT
Savannah, GA
South Bend, IN
Springfield, MO
Flint, MI
Traverse City, MI
Wilkes-Barre, PA

Superdish MSRP $200, OR
Starting 11/1/2003 through 1/31/2004 *FREE* with 1 year committment to AT50 plus locals (if locals are on superdish) or HD Pak.

And, according to Mark Jackson, all HD channels that are currently on 148 plus the new channels in the HD Pak will be on 110 for the forseeable future!

Thanks to everyone who joined us for the chat tonight!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> New info from the chat tonight:
> 
> And, according to Mark Jackson, all HD channels that are currently on 148 plus the new channels in the HD Pak will be on 110 for the forseeable future!


Are they there now?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know. I can't see them yet with my 6000, so if they are there, they are not transmitting in my stream yet.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

The chat window would not open for me! Anyone else have this proplem?

Also, will the HD channels stay on 148? 105 or 110 would require me to purchase a very large dish I think? (Anchorage)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe Charlie said something about the current HD channels staying on the wings through next year until everything transitions to the superdish.

I dunno about the chat window, though. There were 85 people in there tonight, and no one said anything about any problems getting in. We'll take a look.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Will the current HD programming (HBO HD CBS HD etc..) also be at the 110 slot?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> New info from the chat tonight:
> 
> 6000 with 8VSB and 8PSK modlules installed for $199 with 1 year subscription to AT50 plus HD Pak. Limit 1 receiver. Offer good from 9/16/03 to 10/31/03.


Wait a minute, I don't think the 8VSB module was included, just the 8PSK.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

So I wonder what Dish will do with the 61.5 and the 148 sat sights when they put all the hdtv on the 105 sat? It looks like he is pushing for a one dish solution for all his channels , although I never heard him say anything about the extra local channels ( religious etc) and what he planned to do with them. He should go ahead and migrate these on to the main sats and make the fcc ,and everyone else happy. He could always sell the other sat locations to Cablevisons Rainbow sat service.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's another question. What about HD-HBO and HD-SHO. Will they move to 8PSK on 110?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Here's another question. What about HD-HBO and HD-SHO. Will they move to 8PSK on 110
\

I think that everyone wants to know the answer to that question 


How about CBS HD and PPV HD movies ?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I recorded the chat and just played it back to confirm that he did say the 6000 receiver contained both modules for $199.00.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think it woulld be wise to sell off and DBS frequencies to any company like Cablevision's Rainbow. Those frequencies are precious and providers are having to move to FSS frequencies. 61.5 & 148 may have future uses that Dish may not want to forego.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Will the current HD programming (HBO HD CBS HD etc..) also be at the 110 slot?


According to Mark Jackson, all of the HD channels will be on 110, not all NEW HD channels. This came from a phone conversation with Mark during the chat.

He didn't say whether the existing HD channels would go 8PSK or not. I would suspect not.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> Wait a minute, I don't think the 8VSB module was included, just the 8PSK.


I went back and watched the chat again to write the summary - Charlie very specifically said that the 6000 deal would include the module to receive your local HD channels OTA.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I went back and watched the chat again to write the summary - Charlie very specifically said that the 6000 deal would include the module to receive your local HD channels OTA.


This is going to be interesting. I am thinking Charlie was mistaken when he said that. If this is in fact true, you will be getting a reciever for $200 that a year ago listed out at $650.

Even if it is old and slow quite a bargin at that price!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Just remember they announced the 811 at $299.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

If the 921DVR MSRP is $999, what do you think the street price will be?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

999


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

This 6000 with both module deal is very good! Yeah, it's an old receiver, but it's almost certainly gonna support SuperDish (unless they're selling them off because it won't...), and it will get all the HD that DISH will offer for a relatively long time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 6000 WILL support the superdish with a dishpro legacy adaptor or a new dishpro plus 4+4 switch (which will be released next year).


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I remember someone on this board fetching over $400 for their 6000. Nice timing! It helps keeping an eye on the forums.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 21, 2003)

RE: 6000 with 8VSB and 8PSK modlules installed for $199 with 1 year subscription to AT50 plus HD Pak. Limit 1 receiver. Offer good from 9/16/03 to 10/31/03.

I called in to the show to find out where to get this deal. Its not available from Dish! Dish says they will refer you to retailers. I've already been down that road; retailers couldn't provide it at $499 because the receiver has been discontinued and its out of stock.

As far as I can tell this whole thing about providing HD cheap is total BS! Its like me saying you can get Porsche 356s for $1,000 each. I don't have any, just check with your local Porsche dealer!

Not surprisingly, my question as to how Dish would deliver on Charlie's 6000 offer was not chosen to be responded to!!!


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Ed Mc: The 6000 for $199 is certainly not available from the retailers. That deal was not mentioned on the retailer charlie chat at all. I'm guessing that the CSRs haven't learned about it yet. This will be a Dish corporate only deal, just like the 501/508 upgrade deal. I'm sure that the CSRs will get the details of this deal sometime this week.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Since the 6000 is not in production, wouldn't these have to be refurbished?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

clapple said:


> Since the 6000 is not in production, wouldn't these have to be refurbished?


Does it matter? They will have warrantys and even ifyou have to send yours back two or three times, eventually you'll probably wind up getting an 811 as a replacement.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Let me get this straight,

HD Package will remain on 110W and will not be moved to 105W ever? Also, they are going to move HBO-HD, SHO-HD, DISH-HD, CBS-HD W/E to 110W or 105W?

New HD channels besides those announced on the HD package will go to 105W.

Are those the correct assumptions?


----------



## doctorsoils (Jul 26, 2003)

I am a little confused about the definition of "existing customer" in future deals. Does that imply existing HD customer or does it include SD (with annual contract)? I am debating between the 6000 deal now or waiting for the 811. I am currently not an HD customer but SD-AT100. Any clarifications to minimize future costs?
Thanks.
MC


----------



## Pete38 (Oct 24, 2002)

AkShark said:


> The chat window would not open for me! Anyone else have this proplem?
> 
> Also, will the HD channels stay on 148? 105 or 110 would require me to purchase a very large dish I think? (Anchorage)


AkShark & anyone not able to open the chat window:

The problem is that your browser is not using Java, and Java is required for the chat to work. This is probably due to running Internet Explorer 6.x, either on a new machine that came with Windows XP or a scratch install of WinXP. Microsoft, in a silly moment of "not invented here" took Java out of IE6. It only works in IE6 if you upgraded IE from a previous version.

The bad news is that you can't get the Java installer from Microsoft. The good news is that it is available from different sites on the Internet. I installed it under a scratch install of WinXP running IE6 and the chat works fine for me.

Here is a link to download the Java installer I used. You're on your own in using this installer as I have no control over it:

ftp://ftp.redcom.ru/pub/support/win...m_microsoft.javavm_3319_MIL_4275/MSJavx86.exe

I just tested the download and it worked. It's a good sized file - about 5.22 MB, so it may be a long download if you're on dialup. I ran an anti-virus scan on it and it came up clean. Note that this download site is located in Russia. Use at your own risk.

Pete


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DDRio said:


> Let me get this straight,
> 
> HD Package will remain on 110W and will not be moved to 105W ever? Also, they are going to move HBO-HD, SHO-HD, DISH-HD, CBS-HD W/E to 110W or 105W?
> 
> ...


No, and Yes probably. The HD package will be from 110 until it transitions off to 105 next year. Once the transition period is complete, the HD package will be on 105 exclusively. 110 is a temporary move. And, I believe the current HD channels that are on 61.5 and 148 will stay there as well until the transition to 105 next year. I'm looking for clarification today from Dish on this point.

Additional new HD channels will go straight to 105.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

doctorsoils said:


> I am a little confused about the definition of "existing customer" in future deals. Does that imply existing HD customer or does it include SD (with annual contract)? I am debating between the 6000 deal now or waiting for the 811. I am currently not an HD customer but SD-AT100. Any clarifications to minimize future costs?
> Thanks.
> MC


Existing customer means you have an account with Dish Network. $199 for a 6000 with both modules is a really great deal, as it used to cost $699 with both modules. However, the 811 will be a much better receiver, having OpenTV, more memory for the guide, and better OTA ATSC tuning. Plus, we don't yet know what the deals are going to be for the 811, and we probably won't know until after the 6000 deal is over. So, it's hard to say at this point.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Frank Z said:


> If the 921DVR MSRP is $999, what do you think the street price will be?


Find your local retailer and ask him what price he would want. Rumors are floating around that the retailer cost will be $799, so make your best deal with that as a starting point.


----------



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

I called Dish last night around 11pm and asked to speak with a CSR supervisor. I asked about the 6000 deal available on the 16th. I asked her about the HD programming, All NEW HD programming will be on 110W until superdish and the 105 sat is operational. Now, I asked if HBO-HD and Showtime-HD, she said these channels will still remain on 61.5 until further notice. But like i said, the new HD programming WILL BE on 110W. I asked what I would have to do to get the HBo-HD and showtime-HD. She said they would install a second dish and all hardware for 49.99. I choose not to do this, but if your wondering thats what they will do. Hope this clears some things out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Existing customer means you have an account with Dish Network. $199 for a 6000 with both modules is a really great deal, as it used to cost $699 with both modules. However, the 811 will be a much better receiver, having OpenTV, more memory for the guide, and better OTA ATSC tuning. Plus, we don't yet know what the deals are going to be for the 811, and we probably won't know until after the 6000 deal is over. So, it's hard to say at this point.


I talked to a CSR this morning, he did some checking and he doesn't see where the 8VSB module is included in the documetion he was looking at. Guess it's time for an e-mail to Dish and see what they say.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

no 8vsb ?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> no 8vsb ?


If it sounds to good to be true........


----------



## jfulenchek (Aug 19, 2003)

I've heard that the OTA part of the 6000 is noisey. Does anyone have any input on that?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> If it sounds to good to be true........


I thought all new 6000s had both of the modules (I don't know as I don't have one).

It sure sounded last night like they were both included......


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jfulenchek said:


> I've heard that the OTA part of the 6000 is noisey. Does anyone have any input on that?


Yes, the fan is a bit noisy but not real bad. Most of the time you won't hear it if you are watching TV.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

jfulenchek said:


> I've heard that the OTA part of the 6000 is noisey. Does anyone have any input on that?


At times mine sounds like a turbofan jet engine grinding coffee.

--- WCS


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

wcswett said:


> At times mine sounds like a turbofan jet engine grinding coffee.
> 
> --- WCS


Anyone pull the module apart and replace the fan? Easy to do? I've replaced PC power supply fans that were too noisy so I hope it's not much different.

Caz


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Charlie's exact (damn near) word on the 6000 offer:



> Said by Charlie Ergen on Charlie Chat 9/08/03
> 
> ...Talk about the model 6000, MSRP $499. That receiver comes with the new module (8psk) in it. Also, It has a, also has a module in it that allows you to get HDTV from your local broadcaster, you can actually put up an off-air antenna and get terrestrial broadcasting. Most people sell the off-air terrestrial broadcast HDTV (receiver) for local ABC, NBC, CBS for more than that, that's $499 retail.
> 
> ...


From this mush-mouthed explanation I take it that the 8VSB module is included.

But look at the "saves $399" line.

$399 savings + $199 promotion = $598 original price.

So his offer is worth $598.

Add the items in the offer:

6000u = $499
8VSB = $149

Total MSRP = $648 - $199 offer = savings of $449, $50 more than Charlie quoted.

Without the 8VSB module, the saving is $499-$199=$300.

I know Charlie's math skills are suspect, he even said that on the chat. But where did he get the "saves $399" bit? The promotion without the 8VSB saves $100 less than quoted $399.

He only missed it by $50 if the offer includes the 8VSB


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 21, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> Charlie's exact (damn near) word on the 6000 offer:
> 
> From this mush-mouthed explanation I take it that the 8VSB module is included.
> 
> ...


Could the difference be the $99 Install???


----------



## tony burney (Aug 12, 2003)

if the 811 would have keep dishwire i would agree it is a far better receiver, but since it doesn't i see no reason to buy twice as much for a little nicer feature set but no major feature difference

i would like to know if is a refurb as if it is i mite not buy it, i have had the worse luck with those and found getting them replaced or fixed difficult. but maybe dish does the right thing


----------



## tony burney (Aug 12, 2003)

very limited offer makes me wonder if they will have enough units..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

I suppose he mis-spoke. No 8VSB included.

I went back and listened to him at the very end of the offer explaination.

He said that's $499 + $99 installation. We're saving you $400.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

no 8vsb = Wait untill october for the 811 for me


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I thought all new 6000s had both of the modules (I don't know as I don't have one).
> 
> It sure sounded last night like they were both included......


8PSK is no longer an option for a "new" reciever.

8VSB is still an option, and not a cheap one either so if its included, this is the deal of the last year or two for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

rollua1 said:


> no 8vsb = Wait untill october for the 811 for me


Realistically, we will be waiting 9-10 weeks for the 811. I'll take the $199 6000 and a $130 8VSB tuner module to get the almost 2 months of HD football (ESPN and OTA) and HD package.

That's only $33 per week to do it now. Then when the 811 hits the street, I can sit back and see what the promotion is.

That new 6000 will make a great receiver for the second set. It'll have an integrated tuner for analog OTA for set #2.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> New info from the chat tonight:
> 
> ls launch Sept 25th.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, there is no town called Sherman Oaks TX. Sherman Oaks is in California and MN, IIRC.

There is a little market called Sherman/Dennison (birthplace of Ike) just north of Dallas.

Other than that, Charlie continues to ignore the top 100 Texas market of the Rio Grande Valley (McAllen/Brownsville/Harlingen) While D* promises it by year's end.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

jfulenchek said:


> I've heard that the OTA part of the 6000 is noisey. Does anyone have any input on that?


My fans have actually gotten quieter over time, not sure why. The low sounding "whine" from the hard drive is all that wakes me up now in the middle of the night!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I had a fan that was real quiet at first and got louder over time. I could not figure out why people were cmplaining until I could hear mine that sits behind a wood door from upstairs one morning when I walked down the hall. I bought a new one from www.directron.com and it is so much quieter I could barely hear it 2 feet away when I started the 6000 up on the table to make sure everything was back together right. The stock fan in my 8VSB was 40mm x 40mm x <10mm. I could only find 10mm and thicker fans everywhere I looked so I used the 40x40x10 with no problems at all. You will need new screws though as I could not get mine off without breaking them.

It would have been really easy but since I am evidently kin to Tim "the Tool Man" Taylor I did have to do a little modification as I could not resist the urge to install a lighted fan in there. The 6000 only supplies 5 volts to the fan and that was not quite enough to start the 12 volt fan every time the 6000 came on so I ran a wire from the 7.5 volt line on the power supply board to the fan and snaked it though to the fan. Starts every time and looks super cool to boot when I open the door to my equipment. Not really bright but the blue-ish glow from inside coupled with the blue HD light on the front looks real nice.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

When my fan went out, (got real loud after about a year) I pulled the fan connecter plug out of the circuit board. It has been working fine now for several months with out the fan.


----------



## tony burney (Aug 12, 2003)

yes or not, not a bunch of math,did he say the 6000 deal include the hdtv modules or not


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, Charlie said that the 6000 would have the modules. We'll see if he misspoke or not.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Just wondering was there any mention on the chat or elsewhere what they are going to do with the NY locals (couple PBS and spanish) that currently sit on 61.5
It would be great to get rid of one dish sometime down the line. 
also..
I while back I thought I read something about with the superdish not needing 2 lines to the 721 or 921, it would somehow be 'split' befoe each receiver.. (I know split isn't the correct term, but easiest to explain)
Right now 6 lines coming down the roof to a SW64 is o.k. but the fewer the better..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill, nothing was said about the locals in NY on the chat.

As far as your other question, next year when the DishPro Plus 4+4 switch is released, you will be able to use it plus a DishProPlus diplexor to connect one output from your switch to the two tuners on a 721 or 921. It's not here yet.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> As far as your other question, next year when the DishPro Plus 4+4 switch is released, you will be able to use it plus a DishProPlus diplexor to connect one output from your switch to the two tuners on a 721 or 921. It's not here yet.


Mark, thanks.. one other question

Will this switch work with Superdish? and I still have a 4900, I guess I would need a legacy adapter for that to work with this switch combo whenever it comes out..
thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, the DPP44 will work with the Superdish, and you will NOT need a legacy adaptor if you end up with a DPP44 - the adaptor will be built into that switch.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

enforcer said:


> She said they would install a second dish and all hardware for 49.99. I choose not to do this, but if your wondering thats what they will do. Hope this clears some things out.


Do you have locals on DISH? If you do and they have at least 1 local channel on the side slot you can call them up and demand a free dish, free switches, free whatever it takes to get you that one lousy local. But then you get access to Showtime HD and HBO HD too.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, the DPP44 will work with the Superdish, and you will NOT need a legacy adaptor if you end up with a DPP44 - the adaptor will be built into that switch.


Thanks Mark


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Bill, nothing was said about the locals in NY on the chat.
> 
> As far as your other question, next year when the DishPro Plus 4+4 switch is released, you will be able to use it plus a DishProPlus diplexor to connect one output from your switch to the two tuners on a 721 or 921. It's not here yet.


They MAY wind up having to give you that switch for free if the NAB or FCC makes a big enough stink that going to the Superdish forces you to lose your ability to see the secondary local channels (I too will lose a few PBS and independent channels I like from the New York package)....


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

thanks for the detailed response. i look forward to having locals next month especially now that the nfl season has started. anyways it looks like i'll need superdish (albany, ny) and have no problem with the year committment and local package, but was wondering if people knew or thought if it included free installation.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jened, from the potential savings listed on the chat placard ($299), I would think that the installation will be included in the deal.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> They MAY wind up having to give you that switch for free if the NAB or FCC makes a big enough stink that going to the Superdish forces you to lose your ability to see the secondary local channels (I too will lose a few PBS and independent channels I like from the New York package)....


Bob, good point especially since I got my 61.5 and switch for nothing now. Didn't think of that..
ALthough because that is the case I wonder if they would even move those locals..


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill D said:


> Bob, good point especially since I got my 61.5 and switch for nothing now. Didn't think of that..
> ALthough because that is the case I wonder if they would even move those locals..


If any locals are moved off of the side satellites for a one dish solution, I suspect it will be to a spotbeam, it does not make since for E* to place those at 105 because E* would have to upgrade all subs in those markets a 2nd time, not going to happen. I suspect when E10 is launched to 110 in 05 with its additional spotbeams, all remaining locals on the side satellites will move to 110 at that time for a one dish solution for those markets with a Dish 500. The 105 SuperDish will be for HDTV and new locals added this year and early next year only, 121 SuperDish will be used for New Internationals and possibly some additional small local markets only. I predict that by no latter then early 06, their will be a one dish solution for all subs either on a SuperDish or with a Dish 500 depending on the market, the only subs who will still need two dishes will be those who sub to both core programing and Internationals that are either currently on or added to the side satellites. I also predict that all current Internationals on side satellites will remain their, 61.5 and 148 will be used for Internationals only.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

They could mirrior the extra NY locals on 105 as well as 61.5. I was thinking they might put them on 105 because it would seem foolish to have to do 2 potential truck rolls; 1 for the 61.5 dish and later on for the Super Dish. HDTV is coming faster than you realize and Dish Network is going to be required to do a lot of upgrades as well as new installs for HDTV customers. It would not be financially prudent to have give away all this free equipment for the wing slots when a 1 dish solution is cheaper for Charlie.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

There are not enough internationals to justify having two extra orbital slots. I do agree that they want a one dish solution though. If there's gonna be a new spot beam sat in '05 then that means some CONUS transponders would be freed up making room for those internationals. Then I think E* would perhaps: sell off the frequencies, sell off the physical satellites (how many spares do they need?), do both, or "rent" space on the satellites, frequencies, or both. Something to generate revenue.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I doubt they would sell them off. DBS frequencies are getting very hard to come by now a day and satellite providers are moving to FSS frequencies as a result.
Renting is plausible but they would lose capacity. IMHO the best solution is to use the satellite for for their other services like businesses. Currently companies teleconference with dish network satellites. There are a variety of things that can be done that do not necessitate multichannel video. 61.5 & 148 are not the best solutions for the majority but there is a definite niche that they can fill.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

rtt2 said:


> I doubt they would sell them off. DBS frequencies are getting very hard to come by now a day and satellite providers are moving to FSS frequencies as a result.
> Renting is plausible but they would lose capacity. IMHO the best solution is to use the satellite for for their other services like businesses. Currently companies teleconference with dish network satellites. There are a variety of things that can be done that do not necessitate multichannel video. 61.5 & 148 are not the best solutions for the majority but there is a definite niche that they can fill.


Well the whole point of the company is to make money correct? So whatever makes them the most money short term or long term is likely what they'll do, EXCEPT if they know that move could harm future business.

Example: selling off all of 61.5 to Rainbow, then Rainbow decides to use some new compression type and gets a lot of channels per transponder and suddenly becomes a very real competitor to E*

Talking about 61.5 (off topic though, I know), is Sky Angel ever going to expand past their 2 or 3 transponders? The PQ has got to be lousy (or would be lousy if another full standard def channel was added without any removals).


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

So does this free upgrade with commitment include the switch(s) if you currently have say 61.5 for Sky Angel?If the offer is good till 1/31/04 and the new switch is available by then should you wait? Has anything more been said about when the 322/522 will be available and for how much?Thanks,Mike


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, but selling bullets at your general store to the guy who just came into town to shoot at you wouldn't be considered a WISE move either (unless you are getting some benefit from the Feds and that was a condition of the deal).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi dishMIKE,

All that we've heard so far is that the new switch will be released "early next year"...which means it might be available by the end of January, but there's certainly no guarantee that it will be. 

And nothing's been said yet about the 322 and 522. There may be more info about those receivers during next month's Tech Chat on October 13th.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

dishMIKE said:


> So does this free upgrade with commitment include the switch(s) if you currently have say 61.5 for Sky Angel?If the offer is good till 1/31/04 and the new switch is available by then should you wait? Has anything more been said about when the 322/522 will be available and for how much?Thanks,Mike


Their is both good news and bad news from what I have read here and around the web about the 322 and the DVR522. The good news is that they are due out about the same time frame as the 811 and DVR921 HD receivers. The bad news is that it appears that the 322 and 522 initially will be available in the DHP lease plan only. I just hope hope I am wrong about the 322 and 522 being a lease only product or E* does not wait long afterwords to make these units available for purchase, especially the 522.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The reason the 322 and 522 will be on DHP only initially is due to the fact that there will be a shortage of them and they will need those to stay competitive. DHP will not do well when using DVR/VOD if they have to charge $5 per DVR fee plus $5 extra to have the DVR then $5 for each additional outlet then $5 for the DHP lease. Thats $15 for the DVR receiver + the $5 DHP lease fee so all of that adds up. By having one receiver have two tuners for two tv outputs for two independent tv's that will each have the DVR/VOD features, this will save the customer $10 which makes it affordable again plus cheaper to make two tuners in one receiver vs. two seperate receivers and makes it simpler. The customer would not have to purchase the second DVR receiver so that is also a benefit of the 522. Correct me if I am wrong on the prices above.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It has been said before that Dish is going to add up to 100 international channels, going to try to launch all the local DMA markets, have 50 HD channels in the future, and high speed two-way internet access so they will need all the room they can get to accomplish this.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob,

An FYI
The press release said that Dish would HAVE (not add) up 100 international channels total after the additions. There is a difference.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes Tony ... I think so too.. ("HAVE" not "add")
I think Charlie said on one of Retailer Chats something along the simular lines 

Tony - How many Internationals Dish has now it total approx? - You know of hand?


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The press release said that Dish would HAVE (not add) up 100 international channels total after the additions. There is a difference.


I count 71 listings in the guide right now, though a few of those may be radio channels, RAI is doubled (one in free mode), there's a Toon Disney stuck up there and for some reason 4 DISH Latino selections (Univision and Galavision, etc.) are available on my sub. DISH hardly needs a whole Ku satellite at 121 to deliver 30 more channels, unless they're all HDTV.  I'd really like to see some Japanese broadcast satellite channels, like Wowow, available. Right now they just have the NHK compilation channel "TV Japan". Heck, I get a bunch of the DISH international channels free-to-air off Telstar 5.

--- WCS


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I think E* will add some locals on 121 even though officially they have stated Internationals on 121, HD and locals on 105. I am not sure if their is enough room at 105 to do both a potential 50 HD channels plus the 25 or so local markets that E* has on their "planned to add to SuperDish" list? I am starting to think some of these locals and some not listed yet for next year may end up on 121, where there seams to be plenty of room.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> I think E* will add some locals on 121 even though officially they have stated Internationals on 121, HD and locals on 105. I am not sure if their is enough room at 105 to do both a potential 50 HD channels plus the 25 or so local markets that E* has on their "planned to add to SuperDish" list? I am starting to think some of these locals and some not listed yet for next year may end up on 121, where there seams to be plenty of room.


105 has 24 transponders right now but I think that when the new bird goes up there they'll have more. I'm not sure though because there is some funky junk going there with Americom2HOME or something like that which may limit the transponders E* will have.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Here's another question. With all the band width acquired from the new bird with superdish. Does anyone what the potential scheme will be for balance of all local channels. I seem to recall some sort of project completion year 2006-2007 for carrying all 210 DMA's annouced just after the merger fell apart.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Here's another question. With all the band width acquired from the new bird with superdish. Does anyone what the potential scheme will be for balance of all local channels. I seem to recall some sort of project completion year 2006-2007 for carrying all 210 DMA's annouced just after the merger fell apart.


All 210 DMA's may never be on E* and or D* since the merger fail through, it is probably not cost effective for one or both dbs company's from carrying all 210 DMA's without the merger. The only thing E* has announced officially is that they hope to have a little over 100 DMA's by the end of the year and that they may do about 150 DMA's total.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have not been able to find any details or ordering information for the $149 deal for the 6000. Does this deal include the over-the-air receiver and a second dish too?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

srrobinson2 said:


> I have not been able to find any details or ordering information for the $149 deal for the 6000. Does this deal include the over-the-air receiver and a second dish too?


The 6000 deal is $199 and not $149. It appears that the ota module is not included and this price does not include a dish.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> The 6000 deal is $199 and not $149. It appears that the ota module is not included and this price does not include a dish.


 Why would it even include a dish considering it is ONLY for existing customers?

Ken


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't you have to put up a new dish pointing at 61.5? My current Dish 500 points at 110 and 119. I thought If I went with the 6000, then I needed another dish (unless I wait for SuperDish)


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

It does Include a Dish so you can get HBo hd , Show HD and HD PPV.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> The 6000 deal is $199 and not $149. It appears that the ota module is not included and this price does not include a dish.


I guess we will see since mine hasn't been installed yet but I was definitely told $149 and that it included all necessary equipment and both modules.

G


----------

